# Senior or Junior horse?



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I am picking 3-4 flat classes for my first show. They have a Junior Horse English Pleasure and a Senior Horse English pleasure. My TB is 7 this year and I am not sure if he's considered junior or senior. Thanks!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

He's a senior horse.

Anything age 6 or over is senior. Age 5 or under is junior.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thats kind of silly. Just because of age they're in a different class? Maybe for the rider thats a good idea, but I've met alot of green horses in their teens, and really great horses under 6.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Thats kind of silly. Just because of age they're in a different class? Maybe for the rider thats a good idea, but I've met alot of green horses in their teens, and really great horses under 6.


Junior vs. Senior horse is not a matter of the horse being green anymore. Some shows now have Green classes that are based on the horse's training/showing level regardless of their age.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Yup, there is a green class for horses in their first year of showing so I am considering going in that one. I don't think he's green but it IS his first show so who knows how he will be and it's a schooling show so it's all good


----------

